
Is this what the App of 2015 looks like? HTML5 + CoffeeScript + Less… - pauljonas
http://softwareas.com/is-this-what-the-app-of-2015-looks-like-html5-coffeescript-less-webstore-phonegap-apparatio
======
ido
Don't know about 2015, but it is indeed very 2011 (you might need to find a
place to shoehorn redis too, tho)!

